# Pampas - Tayacaja



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Bueno, estuve en wikipedia haciendo el artículo de esta ciudad huancavelicana y veo que en este foro se tienen muy buenos comentarios acerca de las fotos. Acá les mando unas cuantas para que le den su visto. Saludos.:banana:

Panorámica de la ciudad.









Plaza de armas.









Parque ecológico de Pampas.









Óvalo de la cultura tayacajina en Pampas.









Municipalidad de Tayacaja - Pampas.









Luego sigo con más. xD

...y acá están:

Una casa, colonial creo.









Paisaje del valle Upamayo (o de Pampas).









Frontis de un reconocido colegio de mujeres: C.E. Nuestra Señora de Lourdes.









Iglesia en Jarwaturco.









Nicho antiguo (se cree que el más antiguo) del cementerio principal de Pampas.









Edificio de la empresa Confianza rodeada de cables.









Tobogán en el parque ecológico de Pampas (en el barrio de Chalampampa).









Juegos infantiles en dicho parque.









Placa con la gestión que hizo tal parque ecológico, si se fijan bien con el zoom (en la página que al final daré), está el nombre de mi abuela...xD. 









Jardines del parque ecológico.









Paisaje de cerros con la cosecha abajo y la laguna más abajo.









Más de mis trabajos: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Pampas_(ciudad)


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Si es por las fotos yo diría que bien, pero creo que para tener una mejor valoración de lo que es la ciudad de Pampas tendría que conocerla, en todo caso creo que te faltó la opción de "regular" en la encuesta, saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy pocas fotos, el pueblo me parece agradable.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bastante agradable*

Por lo menos todo lo que se aprecia en las fotos es bastante agradable..


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Ahora en vacaciones voy a ir de nuevo a Pampas, espero tomar aún más fotos...gracias por los comentarios.....ahhhh y no puse la opción regular en la empresa porque se me olvidó, si alguien sabe como aumentar dicha opción que avise...xD


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Diría que regular tirando para más pero como no hay otra opción le puse *Buena* sin que en realidad me lo paresca del todo... pero tiene potencial para mejorar eso si.

Ojalá tengas más fotos.

.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Bien agradable, no parece que estuviera en Huancavelica, que es la región más pobre del Perú.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Perdona pero no estoy seguro y disculpame si estoy diceindo una brutalidad pero Pampas y Tayacaja, no estan mas relacionados con Junin y Huancayo, que con Huancavelica


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Al parecer sí, por la facilidad y el tiempo cercano a la ciudad incontrastable. Hasta Huancayo es sede de uno de los organismos de Pampas (Capital de Tayacaja). Pero como huancavelicana tiene más culturalmente....xD. Saludos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Culturalmente Huancayo tambien es Huancavelicana amigo mio, fuera del huaylas y unas cuantas cositas mas que es lo unico que se puede definir como huanca,lo demas es huancavelicano y ayacuchano, los huancavelicanos han dejado huella, empezando pro el hotel presidente. Tengo muchos amigos con familia en Pampas. Por alli queda Lircay y Surcubamba no? Es una zona tan cercana pero que nunca he podido conocer, una verguenza realmente


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Como ciudad, Pampas está bastante moderna en comparacion con otras de huancavelica, pero como muchas ciudades de la sierra, se han modernizado a la mala y forzosamente, introduciendo monumentos y ornamentos totalmente fuera de foco, y como siempre el entorno urbano moderno no tiene tanta armonia con el antiguo, pero tiene gran potencial...por lo demas, muy bonita, solo que me gustaria que reforesten ese cerro pelado que ha sido practicamente arrasado por la agricultura de secano, sin mayor asesoria en agroforesteria...


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

A rasogu:es una culturalización mixta...antes Hvca...ahora Hyo. Pero igual todas son xvres.
A limeñologo: Pues sí...aunque me parece que estos monumentos modernos tienen mucho de la cultura tayacajina, por ejemplo: Los sapos en el parque ecológico que acá muestro la imagen:








O estos grandes personajes que hicieron historia en Tayacaja:
Santiago Antúnez de Mayolo








Y...Daniel Hernández








O este óvalo que simboliza la cultura tayacajina en todos sus niveles....xD








Una más del ecológico








Es lo máximooooooooooo¡¡¡¡.:nuts:


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Todo esta muy bonito, pero ese estilo es tan trillado en la sierra, que parece que todos los parques y monumentos que se hagan en ese estilo son los mismos....solo por poner un ejemplo...le encuentro a este parque un gran parecido al parque de la identidad huanca en huancayo, o a cualquier otro monumento que siga esos patrones arquitectonicos....insisto en que eso es un sobreesfuerzo por modernizarse, lo cual esta bien, pero debe ser bien llevado, porque creo que no es armonioso que al lado de una casa rustica haya un edificio con vidrios verdes y un par de cantaros en la puerta, y al frente una plaza con veredas peraltadas de colores, con bancas gaudianas y un monumento que parece satelite en medio, con base de ceramica y esculturas de bronce totalmente desubicadas en el contexto. Un poco mas de respeto a la cultura andina es necesario en estos casos, y no es una oposicion a la modernidad en la sierra, sino es una peticion de respeto al entorno...una plaza que queda de maravilla en la selva o en EE UU no va a quedar igual en la sierra rodeada de casonas antiguas de tradicion andina, o en china frente a una pagoda...todo tiene su lugar...

Tiene un gran potencial esa ciudad, y esta bien que se mejoren los servicios y la calidad de vida, pero ...con calma...


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Of course...ahora estoy en la universidad...y aunque no creas me gustaría ser alcalde de esta provincia (Tayacaja). Mi punto de vista principal no era el de mezclar tanto lo moderno y lo antiguo, me retracto. Y sí, también me di cuenta de eso y por eso es mi afán quimérico no platónico de llegar a ser alcalde. Hasta hice dos blogs sobre esto, o que se relacionen con lo de la modernidad y lo antiguo característico de la zona. 

Pienso que se deberían hacer nuevas construcciones pero con el mismo estilo de antaño. Y aquellas construcciones que quedan darles mantenimiento (publicaré luego de ir a Pampas las fotos de una calle con este tipo de casas). Es un tema que puede ser tocado, pero con paciencia e información a la gente, ya que me eh dado cuenta que la gente pampina obvia mucho su cultura y más está inclinada a los servicios y el comercio en general. Saludos luego sigo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

limeñologo said:


> Todo esta muy bonito, pero ese estilo es tan trillado en la sierra, que parece que todos los parques y monumentos que se hagan en ese estilo son los mismos....solo por poner un ejemplo...le encuentro a este parque un gran parecido al parque de la identidad huanca en huancayo, o a cualquier otro monumento que siga esos patrones arquitectonicos....insisto en que eso es un sobreesfuerzo por modernizarse, lo cual esta bien, pero debe ser bien llevado, porque creo que no es armonioso que al lado de una casa rustica haya un edificio con vidrios verdes y un par de cantaros en la puerta, y al frente una plaza con veredas peraltadas de colores, con bancas gaudianas y un monumento que parece satelite en medio, con base de ceramica y esculturas de bronce totalmente desubicadas en el contexto. Un poco mas de respeto a la cultura andina es necesario en estos casos, y no es una oposicion a la modernidad en la sierra, sino es una peticion de respeto al entorno...una plaza que queda de maravilla en la selva o en EE UU no va a quedar igual en la sierra rodeada de casonas antiguas de tradicion andina, o en china frente a una pagoda...todo tiene su lugar...
> 
> Tiene un gran potencial esa ciudad, y esta bien que se mejoren los servicios y la calidad de vida, pero ...con calma...


Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Por lo de la plaza con tal monumento...antes ese monumento espantoso y sin nada histórico (la pileta) no estaba...sino estaba una pileta histórica entregada por los 100 años de creación política de Pampas. Luego cuando remodelaron el parque el alcalde, pensaron que estaba muy viejo y que ya no servía, asi que por ignorancia de esto creo, lo tiraron cerca al río y nadie se dió cuenta de esto hasta que el escritor Carlos Zúñiga le hizo saber a tal alcalde (Maciste Díaz), de inmediato se recogió esta pileta y se colocó ahora en el parque ecológico...xD.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Digary said:


> Por lo de la plaza con tal monumento...antes ese monumento espantoso y sin nada histórico (la pileta) no estaba...sino estaba una pileta histórica entregada por los 100 años de creación política de Pampas. *Luego cuando remodelaron el parque el alcalde, pensaron que estaba muy viejo y que ya no servía, asi que por ignorancia de esto creo, lo tiraron cerca al río *y nadie se dió cuenta de esto hasta que el escritor Carlos Zúñiga le hizo saber a tal alcalde (Maciste Díaz), de inmediato se recogió esta pileta y se colocó ahora en el parque ecológico...xD.


Con ese pensamiento, los pueblos pierden identidad, y es por culpa de los alcaldes ignorantes como el que describes (es el ejemplo perfecto) que en la sierra se hacen esos mamarrachos de monumentos y remodelaciones huachafas...si el alcalde es un ignorante, el inc deberia impedir que haga lo que sus diablos azules le mandan hacer, esos crimenes al patrimonio deberian ser hasta penados...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tipicio pueblito de la sierra, me gusta.

Muchas gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

limeñologo said:


> Con ese pensamiento, los pueblos pierden identidad, y es por culpa de los alcaldes ignorantes como el que describes (es el ejemplo perfecto) que en la sierra se hacen esos mamarrachos de monumentos y remodelaciones huachafas...si el alcalde es un ignorante, el inc deberia impedir que haga lo que sus diablos azules le mandan hacer, esos crimenes al patrimonio deberian ser hasta penados...


No digo que sea ignorante del todo, redujo mucho la pobreza en varios distritos de Tayacaja y un montón de gente lo quiere por sus trabajos en toda esta provincia. Talvez obvio este pequeño, pero importante detalle. Ahora que el INC no llega hasta tales lugares es culpa del mismo INC y no de los gobernantes, que quizá están más inclinados en el desarrollo de su provinvia o distrito y que aún no saben de la cultura histórica.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buena.. se ve bien para pasar un fin de semana


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El pueblo está en algo, la iglesia principal conserva el clásico estilo Huancavelicano.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Y aquí está mi recopilación de casas pampinas....espero la disfruten:









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20

y aunque un tiempo lo fueron:









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20

y esta que, lamentablemente, a falta de responsabilidad de sus dueños, mató 2 personas:









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20

Gracias


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Uy me faltó esta, es de los militares...xD son de madera si se fijan.









By Digary at 2009-08-20


----------



## fredsale (Jul 27, 2008)

se es buen lugar para relajarse con la familia...........


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Para que el thread siga vivo:

Tiendas con estilo cultural (aunque no se que influencia tiene, pero Hvcna para nada). 








By Digary at 2009-08-20

Esta es la escuela para niños especiales, terminada este año.








By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20

Casas como estas ya no existen hace unas semanas. Desde que esa casa de 2 pisos se cayó y mató a 2 personas (una madre con su bebé), el municipio a ordenado se destruyan.









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20

Lástima que ahora se están construyendo casas con fachadas a mi parecer horribles. Sino fíjense:









By digary, shot with DMC-FS5 at 2009-08-20


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^
:shocked:
Es indignante que eso ocurra, destruyen las unicas casas que valen la pena para construir esas porquerias... 
Y el municipio lo promueve, ...:rant:
Minimo deberian construir algo respetando la fachada original, o reciclando los antiguos balcones de madera, pero lo que construyeron al lado de la casona en ruina es abominable.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, me parece un lugar estupendo para relajarse, se nota muy tranquilo, y el entorno contribuye con eso, es maravilloso.

También se ve que existe un boom constructor en Pampas, espero que sepan aprovechar el canon que reciben, saludos y ojala tengas más fotos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Pampas luce bien aunque podría estar mucho mejor ya que recibe parte del cánon energético, lo que le falta es un plan de desarrollo hecho profesionalmente y buenos proyectos de inversión, que mejoren la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos, en vez de obras improvisadas y monumentos para levantarle el ego al alcalde .

Aclaro que no estoy diciendo de que esto último ocurra en Pampas, no me consta, pero no sería raro de que fuera así, ya que es el común denominador en muchos pueblos y ciudades del país.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

^^ concuerdo, se vería mejor con un pryecto hecho profesionalmente.

Alguien me puede ayudar a postear un video de youtube???, tengo uno hecho con fotos pampinas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Uhmmm, bueno, la ciudad se ve bastante deteriorada en algunas partes, se nota que la municipalidad ha invertido bastante en obras públicas de saneamiento y repavimentación de calles (al menos en la Plaza de Armas) se está priorizando el ornato de la ciudad en base a monumentos algunos no muy bien logrados, ese edificio al lado de la Catedral simplemente destruyó la armonia de la Plaza de Armas para siempre, en lineas generales me parece que lo más interesante de Pampas está en los alrededores, en la campiña más que en la ciudad. 

P.D lo que me da más pena es que muchas de estas pequeñas ciudades de sierra están perdiendo justamente esa arquitectura serrana que las hacia hermosas, esos techos de tejas a dos aguas por ejemplo ya casi no se utilizan en las construcciones modernas al igual que la madera casi ya no se usa como material de construcción, los colores de las casas tratan de imitar a las de costa con esos colores chillones totalmente ajenos al entorno, una lástima.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pena lo de la mamá y su hijo. Y lamentable la decisión del alcalde, la voz es restructurar estas casonas.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

alvarobendezu said:


> Cuando me hablan de una ciudad pequeña de la sierra, me imagino un sitio con casas de 1 o dos pisos, techo de tejas a 2 aguas.
> Yo también busco, orden, limpieza pero también armonía entre ellas, con árboles en calles coloniales, q hagan un conjunto interesante.
> Personalmente Hyo, no me agrada, sólo su plaza. El Rímac antiguo tiene potencial, lástima q esta como esta.


Y si Pampas no posee o no poseyó estas casas coloniales, ¿como le hago?


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deberia haber la opción regular el puebito estaba muy bien, sobre todo para pasar unas bonitas vacaciones lejos del bullicio y desestresarme un rato, hasta que vi eso que construyeron al lado de la iglesia, y la casa forrada de ceramica :-( facil que para el siguiente año, eso ya se multiplico


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

A los comentarios de la adhesión de la opción regular:
Sólo es Caliente o frío. Aún nadie me respondió como se cuelga un video de youtube en este foro.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Tienes que colocar el código [ YOUTUBE] -código del video (sale al final de la dirección web del video)- [/ YOUTUBE], parecido al de las imágenes.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy buen trabajo, pero muchas fotos juntas, demora para abrir. saludos digary


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Tienes que colocar el código [ YOUTUBE] -código del video (sale al final de la dirección web del video)- [/ YOUTUBE], parecido al de las imágenes.


Gracias Roberto. Ahora sólo esperaré a que terminen esta página con los comentarios para colgar dicho videito....Saludos:cheers:



darioperu said:


> muy buen trabajo, pero muchas fotos juntas, demora para abrir. saludos digary


Jeje... aún estaba con las lecciones iniciales Dario. Me pareció muy lenta a mi tb. Pero desde ahora intentaré colocar menos imágenes, para que los comentarios también se hagan notar. Saludos = :wave:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Digary said:


> Casas como estas ya no existen hace unas semanas. Desde que esa casa de 2 pisos se cayó y mató a 2 personas (una madre con su bebé), el municipio a ordenado se destruyan.


DEBERIAN DETRUIR AL ALCALDE POR SER TORPE E INCOMPETENTE.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

^^ y si vieran su nueva casa...xD


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

next---->


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Acá un video con varias de las imágenes ya colgadas en el foro con algunos más. El fondo musical es de un grupo pampino llamado "Trío de Pampas". No los conozco pero ya tienen varias presentaciones en diferentes lugares del país.






Que lo disfruten.:cheers:
Pd: Alguien que me ayuda. Puse el código de YOUTUBE y nada, el video no sale.
------------------
Por fin.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

darioperu said:


> DEBERIAN DETRUIR AL ALCALDE POR SER TORPE E INCOMPETENTE.


Más que "destruir" al alcalde de Pampas creo que bastaría con destituirlo, no soy partidario de la "destrucción" de personas por más torpes que sean.

saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Digary said:


> Acá un video con varias de las imágenes ya colgadas en el foro con algunos más. El fondo musical es de un grupo pampino llamado "Trío de Pampas". No los conozco pero ya tienen varias presentaciones en diferentes lugares del país.
> 
> [ YOUTUBE] -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weaG43DxV0w- [/ YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Te ayudo:






[ YOUTUBE] -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*weaG43DxV0w*- [/ YOUTUBE]

^^ Lo único que se pone dentro es lo que está con negrita, todo sin espacios también el [YOUTUBE ] sin ningún espacio.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

VERANO 2010:









Hola a todos, se acerca navidad, las finales en la U, verano, vacaciones, etc, etc. Así que me voy a Pampas a tomar más fotos. Espero que las fotos antes posteadas les haya gustado y hecho ver una ciudad serrana poco conocida en la costa, que no es capital departamental, pero atrae por sus paisajes. See you¡¡¡.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Digary, esa foto sencillamente me parece hermosa, no hay como la sierra peruana creeme, pasala bonito en Pampas y toma bastantes fotos y si hay rio toma bastantes fotos, me gustan esos paisajes

saludos


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

cesium said:


> Digary, esa foto sencillamente me parece hermosa, no hay como la sierra peruana creeme, pasala bonito en Pampas y toma bastantes fotos y si hay rio toma bastantes fotos, me gustan esos paisajes
> 
> saludos











Gracias, a lot¡¡¡


----------



## Liseth (Feb 11, 2010)

Digary, por las fotos veo que Pampas es un pueblito muy bonito y sobretodo tranquilo, podrías colgar mas fotos para ver si me animo a visitarla. Estoy segura que algún día llegarás a ser Alcalde de Pampas.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Liseth said:


> Digary, por las fotos veo que Pampas es un pueblito muy bonito y sobretodo tranquilo, podrías colgar mas fotos para ver si me animo a visitarla. Estoy segura que algún día llegarás a ser Alcalde de Pampas.


Gracias Liseth...pues al parecer este thread estaba ya muerto...( una forma de decir que estaba caduco)...xD, pero ya se creo otro foro con nuevas fotos, este es el link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050965

Ahora si que este thread descance en paz.

Saludos y espero que te animes a visitarlo, en vacaciones vamos xD.


----------



## pampas tayacaja peru (Dec 11, 2010)

Hola Digary como estas soy de pampas y tengo un perfil en facebook , me encuentro lejos de ahi pero con las ganas de unir a mas pampinos ,escribiento estas lineas para pedirte si puedo publicar algunas fotos tuyas que estan buenas y claro siempre poniendo tu nombre en los creditos (cortesia) esperu tu respuesta. [email protected]


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

que boni


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

lookinflowers said:


> que boni


y esoq ue no viste el foro más reciente:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050965&page=10

xD Gracias Lookinflowers


----------



## elcharly2 (Dec 8, 2010)

k bien que haya un foroo de pampas, el año pasado trabaje ahi, y hay varias construcciones muy interesantes, ojala las cuelguen, pampas es como un distrito de huancayo aunque no pertenesca a el


----------



## alavueltadelbolo (Jul 13, 2011)

pampas es una ciudad con muy buen futuro y ahora màs que cuente con su universidad que quede claro que no hay problemas de nosotros los huancavelicanos con ustedes pero las cosas hay que hacerlas bien ojala haya carreras que en verdad necesiten los de la provincia


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

elcharly2 said:


> k bien que haya un foroo de pampas, el año pasado trabaje ahi, y hay varias construcciones muy interesantes, ojala las cuelguen, pampas es como un distrito de huancayo aunque no pertenesca a el





alavueltadelbolo said:


> pampas es una ciudad con muy buen futuro y ahora màs que cuente con su universidad que quede claro que no hay problemas de nosotros los huancavelicanos con ustedes pero las cosas hay que hacerlas bien ojala haya carreras que en verdad necesiten los de la provincia


Gracias por sus comentarios, acá un foro más actualizado de la ciudad: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050965&page=9&highlight=pampas+tayacaja

Saludos!


----------

